# TPL partners with City, Ohio Canal Corridor to make more green space in the Flats



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

CLEVELAND -- The Trust for Public Land has partnered with the City of Cleveland to bring new parkland and green space to the Flats.

More...


----------

